# MBTI and Lawful/Neutral/Chaotic alignment chart



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

For those of you who aren't familiar with that is, it's a dungeons and dragons categorization chart (so it's not exactly something legit). But a friend of mine was telling me about it, and it made me curious about where the 16 types would fall under (stereotypically)

Here are two example of the chart(I think you'll kind of get what they mean when you look at them)







(http://i41.tinypic.com/20k855h.png)

Of course, it depends more on the specific person rather than the personality type as a whole, but if we were going by stereotypes, which do you think they would fall under?


----------



## thinking_one (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm thinking a good amount of INFJs and INFPs are neutral good/neutral neutral
This seem like something that can very a lot from type to type but each type will have... tendencies.
I think INTJs would vary the most.


----------



## Bewilderebeest (Jun 22, 2013)

I'd vote Chaotic Good for ISTP.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

I don't think a lot of the types will translate straight. It kind of depends. I also don't like the stereotypes that can ensue (for example, I'm just waiting for someone to say that ETJ's are Lawful Evil).

I would expect INTPs for example to have a Neutral somewhere in their type read, but it's hard to say more than that.
Your J's might be more Lawful than P's, and P's have more chance for neutral/chaotic.

Etc.


----------



## ShadoWolf (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm an INTP and I'm pretty much true neutral. I'd be chaotic neutral if I wasn't so lazy.

i don't think anyone would want to say evil, but a lot of movie villains are INTJ or ENTJ..


----------



## nujabes (May 18, 2012)

Jennywocky said:


> I don't think a lot of the types will translate straight. It kind of depends. I also don't like the stereotypes that can ensue (for example, I'm just waiting for someone to say that ETJ's are Lawful Evil).
> 
> I would expect INTPs for example to have a Neutral somewhere in their type read, but it's hard to say more than that.
> Your J's might be more Lawful than P's, and P's have more chance for neutral/chaotic.
> ...


All ExTJ's are lawful evil :kitteh:

I hover mainly around Chaotic Neutral, with the occasional flutter towards good/evil.


----------



## bombsaway (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm an ISFJ and am Neutral Good but I imagine more stereotypically SFJs would be lawful good. 

Sticking to stereotypes I'd say,
LG: SFJ, some NFJ and a few FP
NG: NFJ, FP, some SFJ
CG: ENFP, EPs in general, maybe some INFP
LN: FJ, TJ
TN: IP, some IJ
CN: EPs, particularly ENTP
LE: STJ, some NTJ
NE: NTJ, some STJ. 
CE: Perceivers, TPs, some NTJ.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

interstellar said:


> I'm an INTP and I'm pretty much true neutral. I'd be chaotic neutral if I wasn't so lazy.


Lol. Yeah, the "lazy" factor.

I typically scan as Neutral Good, but when I get lazy/natural I actually drift toward true Neutral. Essentially i make a choice to be "Good" but my natural mode is detachment, with seeing balance in many things whether order or chaos, good or bad.


----------



## Quantum Knight (Feb 18, 2012)

The biggest correlation I see is between Judging/Perceiving and Law/Chaos. Their definitions are very close. Good and Evil can be highly subjective and vary drastically between types, but it seems that feelers would be slightly more inclined towards Good, though Accomidation on the Big 5 and SLOAN seems a bit more appropriate, being described as helping others and altruism. 

While we're at it, it seems that Enneagram type 2 would be the most inclined towards good and 1 or 6 for lawful, with 7 or 4 for chaos, 9 or 5 for neutrality and 8 for evil, though anyone of any type can still be any alignment.

Personally speaking I'm an XNTP type 7 (unknown wing), and Neutral or Chaotic Good.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

I happen to be a Neutral Good with a drift towards Chaotic Good.


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

this is still so good. based off this, i should be some variation of chaotic 0

most likely chaotic neutral because i never know what i'm doing in any situation, ever


----------



## Ummon (Jun 16, 2014)

bombsaway said:


> Sticking to stereotypes I'd say,
> LG: SFJ, some NFJ and a few FP
> NG: NFJ, FP, some SFJ
> CG: ENFP, EPs in general, maybe some INFP
> CN: EPs, particularly ENTP


Yeah, this makes sense. I'm an INFJ and lawful good. An ENFJ I know is neutral good, and an ESFP is chaotic neutral.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

IJ= Lawful
P= Neutral
EJ= Chaotic
ST= Good
F= Neutral
NT= Evil


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

I actually identify as lawful chaotic, meaning that I want all humans to die so that peace can be restored to nature and the universe. And it you think that's evil, that's only because you assume humans are good.


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

Xahhakatar said:


> I actually identify as lawful chaotic, meaning that I want all humans to die so that peace can be restored to nature and the universe. And it you think that's evil, that's only because you assume humans are good.


lmao good shit


----------



## Verity3 (Nov 15, 2014)

INFP, Neutral good :tongue:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I think I was chaotic neutral or true neutral


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

Modal Soul said:


> this is still so good. based off this, i should be some variation of chaotic 0
> 
> most likely chaotic neutral because i never know what i'm doing in any situation, ever


Ok, I already knew I was chaotic good, but hell-that chaotic good guy sounds exactly like me when I play.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Ok then, I'm definitely neutral evil. On video games, I only use one move over and over again because it's the strongest one (It's called strategy.) and when I LARP, I sneak behind people and stab them in the back instead of fighting them head-on because I have literally no pain tolerance.


----------



## IncoherentBabbler (Oct 21, 2013)

In D&D I tend to identify with True Neutral, Chaotic Good, and combinations thereof. From this chart, those two specific combinations fit me perfectly. I'll either want to beat down the jackasses in a game, whether I'm capable or not, or I'll just go with the flow and shut up.


----------

